

Will.i.am: 'I want to write code' - collypops
http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2012/dec/15/will-i-am-want-to-write-code

======
OafTobark
I think wanting to write code is great. But I think doing so because everyone
is jumping the bandwagon or because its the hyped thing of the moment is
wrong. I am hoping people are choosing to do so because its something they
really want to do or care to do than because its such a publicized/hyped up
thing.

~~~
collypops
From what I read, he doesn't want to write code because it's the hyped thing.
It's because he understands the power a person wields when they know how to
code. He compared it to the power that the clergy wielded in the middle ages,
being able to read & write.

~~~
OafTobark
My comment wasn't directed at Will.I.Am specifically. Just the overall hype
surrounding the "need" to code by everyone in the past year. I can't comment
on him specifically but I do hope he's doing it for the right reasons.

That said, thats not necessarily saying much about whether or not he is only
doing it now because the hype lead the perception there. Its a bit like doing
a startup with a focus solely on fame and money. While there is nothing wrong
with that, I sure hope the person doing so has a passion for what he does.
Coding does give a person an amazing gift, but I hope thats not the only
reason to do something.

But then again, who am I to judge why someone should or shouldn't do
something.

------
afaqurk
Though I'm not totally convinced of his techy-brilliance, I think it is more
positive and productive than most other individuals in his arena.

